# bigger atv size worth the $$$?



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Regardless of brand, is it worth spending another $2000 to jump form say a 400cc to the big 700cc's. I'm going to be buying a new 4X4 and trying to buy smart. I don't need to be able to brag to my friends, but I sure would hate to buy one and later be kind of dissapointed in the performance and wish I had spent a little more. Basically are the big ones overkill?


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

You really should most more info.
Like what is the quad going to be used for, are you going to trailer it or put in back of truck. Give as much info as possible, then people can give you a more honest opion.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Good point. I would use it for play mostly, but would put a plow on it for the driveway too. That's why the 2X4/4X4 option sounds good. My dad has an all time 4X4 and no one likes to drive it because it's hard to turn compared to two wheelers and it turns wide also. I don't see buying farming implaments, but I would haul fishing equipment in the winter.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

For what you're saying you will be doing, I don't think you need a big one.
I have the Honda Recon 2x4 kids love it and it pulled me and ice fishing stuff on the ice with chains no problem. I bought the Honda Rancher this year, 4x4. And your right, it steers harder and wider. But the new ones have a switch for 2 or 4 wheel drive.
I think I would go with a 4x4 if your going to plow. I put chains on the rear of mine, goe's any place on ice till you get 6" of slush and 2 ft. of snow. Just my two cents worth, but like you said, why spend an extra 3 to 5 grand just to say you have the biggest, baddest quad on the block. I think the automatic drive like Polaris has might be nice. Belt is supposed to be guarantted for life.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

In the first place, the "big-bore" quads are *not* 3-5 grand more.... unless you are trying to compare them against a small 2x4. Any new 4x4 is gonna cost at least $5 thousand.

A Honda 400 Rancher 4x4 runs close to $6 k.

A 500 Rubicon 4x4 runs between $6 & $7 k.

A 650 Rincon, a 650 Grizzly, and a 700 Polaris Sportsman all cost about $7,500.

Think of it like buying a 4x4 truck: S-10 versus full-size. Sure the S-10 will do alot of things, go alot of places, probably tow/haul/plow what you need.

But the full-size will do it easier, not to mention being able to do more.

I wouldn't let cost dictate your choice. Nothing "macho" about owning the bigger quads for outdoor applications; its more about having enough machine to do the job. You'll use the bike for a lot more things than you think, and since you plan to plow, I advise you to go at least 500.

You don't wanna be wishing a year or two from now that you'd have bought bigger, especially when the price difference is so negligible.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Actually, I have found that I can but the '04 450 Kodiak for $4850 plus tax, prep, ect. They are offering $300 in free accesories & $50 gas allowance. I thought that was very reasonable for the size & price of other comparible units. Like you said, Eastern Yooper, I'd have nearly $7000 into the big V-twins.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

With tax, prep, etc. you'll be around $5200 OTD. Thats a pretty good price and a nice bike, especially if you are able to get a winch with the free $300 accessory deal.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

In some cases I think some of those new big bikes are too big. Like trying to drive a car through the woods.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Steve, good point. I was wondering the same thing. Eastern Yooper, I've heard that the winches that give out with promotions are kind of cheap. I was told that I should actually buy a light duty auto winch. I have no idea. Actually, I was going to put the $$ towards a plow. I probably won't do a whole lot of trail/woods riding except at my father's farm. I do plan on doing a considerable amount of ice fishing, though.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Actually, Steve, 4x4 atv's are all basically the same when it comes to overall length, width, and height (strictly talking quads here, not the _Mule_, _Ranger_, or _Gator_ type vehicles).

Reason being that they will all fit into a full-size pickup shortbed.

Interesting to note that all the 4x4 quads weigh in the 600 lb. catagory. The only exception right now is the 700 Polaris Sportsman, which weighs in at a hefty 760 pounds dry... but even this bad-boy still loads into a short bed.

Krt, I agree that the plow set-up is a better way to spend the free $$$. As far as winches, both the *Warn* and *Superwinch* brand make good models. A vehicle winch is probably overkill, but get an atv one at least in the 2500 model; preferably the 3500. You can use the winch to raise and lower your plow blade. 

Both Cabelas and Bass Pro have competitive prices on winches, mounts, rocker switches, and other atv accessories.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i have a 2002 arctic cat 250 with the 2x4/4x4 option the best option to have and no it is not worth spending the extra money i had a bomadier before and went down to the small one and it works just as good if not better.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Does the arctic cat have the low range option or locking front differential? How has it been doing in all of this snow?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Yes they have the low range option. I have the A.C. 300 4x4 and love it. I'm pretty sure I still have a couple pictures of it in my gallery. If you look down where your left heel would be if you were sitting on it, you may be able too see where the range lever is located. I plowed last year with it, and 6-8 inches were no sweat. I've never used the low range.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

the a.c. is doing great in the snow i have a plow and a winch on it and i pused 2 foot of snow with it and sure it could pust even more there are great machines and the low rang has so much power to it.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Polaris Sportsman 4X4 HO = $5399 out the door

Polaris Sportsman 4X4 600 = $5599 out the door

Polaris Sportsman 4X4 700 = $5899 out the door


Just a little drive to save some $$$$

Check out Polaris of Chatanooga Tennesee


BUY USA


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Reality check. Somehow, the advertised price I mentioned earlier changed to $5696 out the door. No $300 in accesories or the extra $50. They said that was already added in to get the price of 5696 even though there add had the amounts seperated apart from the $4850 in their add. Another friend said he had encountered similar "price changes" from the original ones they were told when it came time to buy. Buyer beware. Bottom line is I found the 450 for $5768 out the door.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I got a 2001 Polaris 325 Maganum 4x4 in camo. Got a great price on it and it does everything I hoped it would and more.

Low range four wheel drive is awesome. Last year hauled my 350lb buddy, his 200lb deer and my 200lbs through the thickest nastiess muck you can think of. Unbelievable.

I pull a 60" deck to mow four acres all summer long w/o any problems. 

I do sometimes wish I got a 700 though. Can't put any rational to it. Just want one.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

I HAVE AN '03 SUZUKI EIGER 400 4X4. FIRST OF ALL, IT DOES NOT FIT INTO A SHORTBED FORD WELL. BACK TIRES JUST SIT ON THE BACK OF THE TAILGATE(LOWERED). SO PULLING A CAMPER WITH IT IS NOT GOOD. BUT AS FAR AS THE BIKE GOES, I HIT A THREE FOOT DEEP MUD HOLE AT THE MOUNDS & WHEN I PUT IT IN 4X4 IT WALKED RIGHT OUT. I PERSONALLY WOULD NOT GET A LARGER ONE! ITS AUTOMATIC SO THE KIDS CAN RIDE IT WITHOUT RIPPING THERE HEADS OFF, BUT IT WILL GO 55MPH. 5 GAL TANK. WELL CHECK THE SPECS OUT FOR YOURSELF. I PAID 5,000. OTD W/A WINCH .


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

The pros rate that quad very high. There's only two things that I would prefer different on it. A locking front differential & a water cooled engine. Where did you buy your's, Bolodunn?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

pilgrim motor sports, plymouth. i like it alot, i,ve seen it go through stuff others would get hung up in. & not a bad price


----------

